# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Cần 1 bạn làm việc cơ khí .

## Nam CNC

Em làm việc bên Q7 , công việc ít người quá nên nó rối tung , giờ em cần 1 bạn phụ giúp công việc cơ khí

---Yêu cầu công việc.

- Trung thực , siêng năng , sáng tạo
- Yêu thích công việc cơ khí , không sợ dơ bẩn dầu mỡ.
- Chịu được áp lực cao khi làm việc với em ( em hơi khó tính 1 xíu )
- Có tay nghề cơ bản về cơ khí , còn hơn nữa sẽ học hỏi qua công việc.

Ai đam mê yêu thích công việc xin vui lòng liên lạc với em , Nam 0908415648.

Do em đang làm việc bên Q7 , TP HCM , em ưu tiên mấy anh em gần xưởng để dễ đi lại , còn ai ở xa mà siêng thì cũng hú em luôn.

Lương theo thỏa thuận ( em thích người làm việc đề nghị với em hơn ) hợp ý là làm luôn.

----------

ppgas, solero

----------


## Tienduc6595

Công ty làm về gì ạ? ANh tuyển đủ người chưa ạ

----------


## voicoi365

Đăng ké chủ thread nhé : 
Xưởng của mình làm bên cơ khí, chế tạo máy tại quận 9 ( gần ngã tư Thủ Đức, HCM), hiện tại mình đang muốn tuyển thêm 1-2 thợ cơ khí hoặc học việc.
*Yêu cầu :* Có đam mê yêu thích ngành cơ khí, chế tạo máy móc.
*Kinh nghiệm:* Nếu có kinh nghiệm gia công cơ khí thì càng tốt ( tiện, phay , hàn..) nếu không biết thì mình sẽ dạy nghề thêm.
*Thời gian làm việc :* giờ hành chính. 
*Lương :* Các bạn cứ yêu cầu lương theo năng lực mình có.

Bạn nào quan tâm vui lòng gọi điện thoại cho mình : 0985205886
Trân trọng !

----------

